# Mail et sous-dossier outlook



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai une boite mail outlook que j'ai configuré avec des règles pour que certains mails soit dans des sous-dossiers spécifique. C'est plus facile pour s'y retrouver.

Mais j'ai un problème avec l'application mail, elle n'actualise pas du tout ces sous-dossier. Du coup, je ne peux pas savoir si j'ai reçu un mail ou non... C'est complètement idiot de devoir vérifier manuellement
C'est le cas que le compte soit configuré en "outlook.com" (qui ne gère pas les alias ...) ou en IMAP.

Je me suis donc décidé à tester l'application "Outlook" avec ce compte. Au moins, cette application récupère bien les mail dans les sous-dossier. Par contre je ne reçois pas de notification dans ce cas là ...

Auriez-vous une idée pour résoudre e problème ou une autre application à me conseiller à la place ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2018)

Une idée d'application mail permettant de récupérer et de notifier les mails arrivant dans les sous-dossiers ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2018)

Ou alors une application permettant d'appliquer des règles pour déplacer les mails reçus dans des dossiers ?


----------

